# Coffee, foreskin, or bagels?



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

You choose.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 11, 2008)

To eat, drink, or put on my dick?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Anything but coffee.


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2008)

DRINK THE COFFEE, FUCK THE BAGEL, AND EAT THE FORESKIN.

IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 11, 2008)

Wat?

I don't want any of them, personally. lol


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> DRINK THE COFFEE, FUCK THE BAGEL, AND EAT THE FORESKIN.
> 
> IN THAT ORDER.



But that would hurt.. ;-;

Can't I do everything but that last part?


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 11, 2008)

hmm coffee for energy to have sex with the bagel and be sure to use your foreskin?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Should I bother to post a "WAT" on here?

Homestar Runner and Fred Fredburger: Yes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

First I'll put the forskin on the bagel, And then dump the coffee on the forskin. That's what I want


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2008)

I choose Kimmerset's foreskin.  I heard it's worth its weight in gold.  :3


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Should I bother to post a "WAT" on here?



Probably not. The phrase is quite overused as-is.


----------



## Takun (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> But that would hurt.. ;-;
> 
> Can't I do everything but that last part?



Fine.  Drink the bagel, fuck the foreskin, eat the coffee.

=C

The coffee is going to be cold by the time I get to it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

**Suddenly gets a mental image of all three combined into one horrid creature.**

Can you see it, too?


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 11, 2008)

FUCK THE BAGEL, FUCK THE COFFEE, FUCK THE FORESKIN, THEN EAT ALL OF THEM. INCLUDING THE COFFEE MUG AND BAGEL NAPKIN AND THE PENIS ATTACHED TO THE FORESKIN!!1eleventyamicoolyet


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> **Suddenly gets a mental image of all three combined into one horrid creature.**
> 
> Can you see it, too?



If you mean a coffee-powered bagel with foreskin, then yes, I do.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 11, 2008)

Just the coffee for me thanks :V .


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 11, 2008)

uhm woooo drink the coffee while eating the foreskin then use the bagel to throw at somebody thats trying to take your foreskin


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> If you mean a coffee-powered bagel with foreskin, then yes, I do.



I was thinking more of an aquatic foreskin creature with the bagel being part of the foreskin, and it shoots out hot coffee at predators. Sorta like a squid with some cream cheese and stuff...


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 11, 2008)

Goatse! 

Fuck the coffee, drink the foreskin,  eat the bagel.


----------



## Arryu (Oct 11, 2008)

Depends.

Whose foreskin is it?


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 11, 2008)

Foreskin soaked in coffee, then spread on a bagel


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

all of it goes so good together, a quick question is it your foreskin Kimmerset or just any?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2008)

Arryu said:


> Depends.
> 
> Whose foreskin is it?



Kimmerset's.



pheonix said:


> all of it goes so good together, a quick question is it your foreskin Kimmerset or just any?



It's Kimmerset's.  My list says so.  :3


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Kimmerset's.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Kimmerset's.  My list says so.  :3



Your list is awesome now.


----------



## X (Oct 11, 2008)

hmm.

penis decoration
food/sex object
or coffee.

dammit i cant choose.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> It's Kimmerset's.  My list says so.  :3



well that just makes the combo perfect then doesn't it?


----------



## X (Oct 11, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> hmm.
> 
> penis decoration
> food/sex object
> ...



fix'd 
(wow, i had to fix my own post 0.0;


----------



## What is right? (Oct 11, 2008)

*tries to resist urge to post* *is bored* *can't resist* *gives into retardedness* D':   Hide the foreskin in the bagel. Mail the bagel to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW Washington, DC. Throw the coffee in the faces of the FBI at the door.  ...o-o


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

There needs to be a disease (or a very specific form of OCD) where someone has to write out the actions they're performing and post them before making any actual post.  That would be sweet.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> There needs to be a disease (so a very specific form of OCD) where someone has to write out the actions they're performing and post them before making any actual post.  That would be sweet.



Lol, YES.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

I choose GAFLDGAFLDAGFLADFL.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> fix'd
> (wow, i had to fix my own post 0.0;



Shit, that's a wicked idea.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 11, 2008)

put bagel in teh coffee, shake it. apply to teh foreskin


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 11, 2008)

I shall respond to everyone with funny images. And, they are on topic. 

Modulatorer people: don't get mad. This wasn't a serious topic to begin with.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I choose GAFLDGAFLDAGFLADFL.











> Depends.
> 
> Whose foreskin is it?










> Just the coffee for me thanks :V .










> Goatse!
> 
> Fuck the coffee, drink the foreskin, eat the bagel.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a fan of "girly" coffee, and I love foreskin and bagels :x


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

what...no monocle *puts it on*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>



That's not classy.  She is clearly not extending the pinky.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I choose GAFLDGAFLDAGFLADFL.


i second that.


----------



## Cero (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Your avatar looks like a mascot for a breakfast cereal, Cero.

Just thought you might like to know that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Your avatar looks like a mascot for a breakfast cereal, Cero.
> 
> Just thought you might like to know that.



Introducing Faggy-O's, the breakfast treat that's hard to beat!

Simple masturbate into your cereal and watch it turn into a slutty foxboi!


----------



## Arryu (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Introducing Faggy-O's, the breakfast treat that's hard to beat!
> 
> Simple masturbate into your cereal and watch it turn into a slutty foxboi!


 
For extra fun, dip your foreskin in Faggy-O's and then put a bagel around your junk


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 12, 2008)

I already has foreskin, and I also has easy access to coffee, so bagel would be the best choice for me.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 12, 2008)

Cero said:


>



*noms kitty*  I go with the fourth option.  "Brains!!!"


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Thatch (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I shall respond to everyone with funny images. And, they are on topic.
> 
> Modulatorer people: don't get mad. This wasn't a serious topic to begin with.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 12, 2008)

DRINK THE FORESKIN, FUCK THE COFFEE, CALL THE BURNS WARD.

In that order.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I choose GAFLDGAFLDAGFLADFL.








oh and yes, I would toss the coffee away, eat the foreskin and destroy the whole world with my bagle


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Introducing Faggy-O's, the breakfast treat that's hard to beat!
> 
> Simple masturbate into your cereal and watch it turn into a slutty foxboi!










>










>


----------



## Thatch (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 12, 2008)

As wierd as this thread is its way to damn funny XD 
I can't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 12, 2008)

Bagels. I hate coffee.


----------



## Cero (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Introducing Faggy-O's, the breakfast treat that's hard to beat!
> 
> Simple masturbate into your cereal and watch it turn into a slutty foxboi!


Red Panda boi, thank you very much >:O


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 12, 2008)

Ironicly, bagels are product of Jews, and we all know what they with foreskins. Therefore it is impossible to have all 3.


----------



## Arryu (Oct 12, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Ironicly, bagels are product of Jews, and we all know what they with foreskins. Therefore it is impossible to have all 3.


 
Unless they secretly baked foreskins _into_ bagels


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 12, 2008)

You put the foreskin through the bagel with coffee on the side


----------



## Skittle (Oct 12, 2008)

Murrr foreskin.

Cut dicks are just ew.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>


Tiger Chipped a tooth on Cock


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 12, 2008)

Arryu said:


> Unless they secretly baked foreskins _into_ bagels



Yeah probably.


----------



## Kume (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok what the fuck is up with everyone and foreskin? You sound just reterded..... I dont get why its even supposed to be funny. Whats next, OH MY GOD EARLOBES!

Please, grow up a little bit.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Ok what the fuck is up with everyone and foreskin? You sound just reterded..... I dont get why its even supposed to be funny. Whats next, OH MY GOD EARLOBES!
> 
> Please, grow up a little bit.


GTFO.
Kimmerset's foreskin is godlike.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Ok what the fuck is up with everyone and foreskin? You sound just reterded..... I dont get why its even supposed to be funny. Whats next, OH MY GOD EARLOBES!
> 
> Please, grow up a little bit.



Earlobes are considered quite sexy in many cultures.  For some they are indicative not only of physical attractiveness but wisdom as well (statues of Buddha frequently have long earlobes).

OH MY GOD EARLOBES


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 12, 2008)

BUDDHA IS NOT A GOD.
GO BACK TO THEOLOGY CLASS.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Ok what the fuck is up with everyone and foreskin? *You sound just reterded*..... I dont get why its even supposed to be funny. Whats next, OH MY GOD EARLOBES!
> 
> Please, grow up a little bit.




I think that's the point.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Ok what the fuck is up with everyone and foreskin? You sound just reterded..... I dont get why its even supposed to be funny. Whats next, OH MY GOD EARLOBES!
> 
> Please, grow up a little bit.


Foreskin is FTW though. Not even joking.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 12, 2008)

coffee


----------



## Kume (Oct 12, 2008)

*sighs* I think I almost started something bad. Well, I choose bagels, there so yummy


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 12, 2008)

DON'T MAKE ME FUCKING CHOOSE YOU MONSTER!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 12, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> DON'T MAKE ME FUCKING CHOOSE YOU MONSTER!



The monster isn't a choice!


----------



## Kume (Oct 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> The monster isn't a choice!


 
X'D  Sorry, I had to laugh.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 12, 2008)

the forskin is not a lie! 
wait what


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 12, 2008)

foreskins may provide a tasty condiment to bagels if not properly cleaned


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> BUDDHA IS NOT A GOD.
> GO BACK TO THEOLOGY CLASS.



I wasn't referring to him as one....


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I wasn't referring to him as one....



WELL THEN I GUESS THERE WAS A MISUNDERSTANDING

/cruise control


----------



## Thatch (Oct 12, 2008)

Arryu said:


> Unless they secretly baked foreskins _into_ bagels



*GASP* THE CONSPIRACY BEHIND THE AWESOMNESS OF BAGELS IS UNCOVERED! YOU MUST DIE FOR YOU KNOW TOO MUCH!


----------



## Key Key (Oct 12, 2008)

I refuse to answer the question on the ground of suspicion lol


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 12, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> BUDDHA IS NOT A GOD.
> GO BACK TO THEOLOGY CLASS.



He may not be a god, but he sure has a sexy tummy.

Also, can I change my vote to foreskin?


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, is this like the 3'd thread that kimmerset has posted that has something to do with foreskin?? -.-'


----------



## Cero (Oct 12, 2008)

nonsense, there have been  many more than that.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

screw the coffee, eat the foreskin, and drink the bagel!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll have a number 3 with extra foreskin please.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'll have a number 3 with extra foreskin please.




would you like to sample our new foreskin bites? they are just 2.99 for a limited time only


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> would you like to sample our new foreskin bites? they are just 2.99 for a limited time only



Hell yes! 2.99 what a deal, I loves me some good foreskin.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Hell yes! 2.99 what a deal, I loves me some good foreskin.




*goes into the storage room with a knife and you hear lots of screaming as I come out with my hand covered in blood and walk over to the frying station and cook the food*

here you go! ^^

*hands you delicious foreskin bites*


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for some FRESH foreskin bites for only 2.99.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Thank you for some FRESH foreskin bites for only 2.99.




yes they are very fresh, but they wont last forever, so come back soon XD


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> yes they are very fresh, but they wont last forever, so come back soon XD



I shall do that.:-D


----------

